# Eden's Boys v2.0!



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

Yup my boys version 2.0! The fab 4.

Well heres some piccies...enjoy ;D

Hermy [you've seen these 2 already i know ] there just my fave of him!




& my fave of Darth...


Lucifer, still looking like a baby at 12weeks lol hes so cute!


Igor


Random recent shots...






















The condo...


----------



## socal_sarah (Mar 5, 2013)

OMG, just seeing Hermy makes me want a naked baby even MORE than I already do!


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

Such cuties! I love the babies!!!


----------



## PandaCobain (Apr 27, 2013)

Ok. First of all, your naming skills are far better than mine. Secondly, that photo of Darth is cuter tha cute!! All your babies are so awesome!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 3 ratties (Apr 6, 2013)

Love all your ratties! So jealous you have so many! I'm stuck at 3 right now, but hoping to convince my bf to get more hehe. thanks for the pics, theyre awesome!


----------



## Ladyfish_xx (Feb 26, 2013)

Ahhh they're all so precious but I can't get over Lucifer!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

Thank you...I LOVE my babies SO much! I did have 6, but 2 are now staying with a good friend...now my boys are all happy & that makes their mama happy ;D


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

Hes not a rat, but I guess I should add Jazz Mouse to this thread....




& these were taken yesterday...hes a little fatso & to be honest I'm not sure why as hes quite picky about his food lol!


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

Oh my gosh, Jazz is exactly the same color as my D'or! She has a little bit less of the dark shading under her yellow coat, but otherwise they're identical! SO CUTE!


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

Yeh hes darkened up quite a bit since he was a baby, I loved his yellow coat too...booo  lol.


----------



## PrissyKrissy (Apr 27, 2013)

omg that picture of Darth is awesome. thats a great looking man rat.


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

Some more pics of the crew...

Herman playing peekaboo...


I love my Luci <3










Igor officially turned Siamese today...his points got much darker & his coat has gotten lighter [flash makes it look darker than it is tho]...curious to see what hes going to look like full grown!


Darth, the lone ranger!


One of my boys fave treats...Oxbow & Lucky Charms ;D just like kids they always pick out the marshmellows!


----------



## 3 ratties (Apr 6, 2013)

Love the new pics 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## wellhello (Apr 29, 2013)

Your Herman makes me smile. So wrinkly and cute


----------

